# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Trening nakon poroda

## Nikolina_S

Evo prošla već godina dana nakon poroda, kilaža mi je savršena (nije sve otišlo što je super jer sam prije bila premršava) no trbuh mi je i dalje ogroman. Od one stare kondicije ni k. Nikakvo trčanje za malom i slično nije napravilo da se izgubi višak koji mi je ostao.
Tako da je moje pitanje što da upišem da nabijem kondicije i smanjim trbuh.
Vježbe doma ne pomažu jer nemogu bit disciplinirana i svakodnevno radit ak me netko ne tjera  :Laughing:

----------


## Boxica

vidim da si iz Maksimira...i ja sam

inaće ja sam 2,5 mjeseca nakon prošlog CR (nije bilo beba pa sam mogla) krenula u teretanu (Jump, MIOC) i tamo su mi napravili plan treninga uzimajući u obzir moj CR
(stvar je isto bila u kondiciji i trbuhu)
bilo je otprilike 15 min kardio vježbe (na steperu sa ručkama) pa 30 min vježbanja po spravama (određenim redom i određenim brojem vježbi) pa onda opet 15 min kardio
išla sam nekih 1.5 mjeseci i fino sam se stesala (3x tjedno) i onda sam opet ostala trudna

najbolje ti je da odeš do tamo i dogovoriš se sa trenerima...nama je bio plan raditi u teretani nekih 2-3 mjeseca pa onda krenuti na aerobik, ali eto ostala sam spriječena na najbolji mogući način  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina_S

Ma ja bi baš nešto tipa aerobika i koreografije.. Neznam ni sama. Dosadno mi sve zvuči ostalo. Gledala sam možda fit strip ili zumba.. Koje je razmišljanje za to? hvala

----------

